# Kheradruakh model



## Crimsyn Seraph (May 24, 2011)

Why has GW never made a model of this HQ? It seems like a very important HQ. Does anyone have any idea if it (or any other HQs for that matter) will be in the next DE wave?

Also, does GW let you field custom made HQs in tournaments? Coz if they don't release a model then I'll probably just make my own...


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

You can always use a stand in as long as it looks like it would be the character, and its wysiwyg. Here is a WIP journal a guy made when he made his.

http://z11.invisionfree.com/Work_In_Progress/index.php?showtopic=17118


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

No model yet but it still early days. Dark eldar are lucky to get there 2nd wave so soon really. Give it time and you will get the model....in about 2 years. Otherwise conversions are the way you need to go (That and Tyranids still haven't got there 2nd wave yet :angry


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Crimsyn Seraph said:


> Why has GW never made a model of this HQ? It seems like a very important HQ.


As Kheradhruakh The Crappy Spectator is the definitive worst HQ choice in the entire 40K universe, I am not holding my breath for that to happen. I bet he was scriblled on a napkin and somehow found his way into the codex on accident. He was never play tested before he hit the codex. He may look good on paper, if you don't try to imagine _what his rules really mean_ and think about them for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Crimsyn Seraph said:


> Why has GW never made a model of this HQ? It seems like a very important HQ. Does anyone have any idea if it (or any other HQs for that matter) will be in the next DE wave?
> 
> Also, does GW let you field custom made HQs in tournaments? Coz if they don't release a model then I'll probably just make my own...


Because last time I checked he wasn't a very popular character? I may be wrong but I don't think that many people actually use him.

EDIT: Damn, ninja'd by a handkerchief.....


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

But he sounds so awesome! Why won`t they give him a model?! :cray:


----------



## Crimsyn Seraph (May 24, 2011)

I mostly want him for his pain token... I can't see myself using Mandrakes otherwise...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Crimsyn Seraph said:


> I mostly want him for his pain token... I can't see myself using Mandrakes otherwise...


Use a Haemonculi... Instant pain token right there. Infiltrate your mandrakes, zip a haemon up to them in a raider, good to go.


----------



## Crimsyn Seraph (May 24, 2011)

I don't want Haemonculi in my army... I find the DE fluff disturbing enough as it is without them. Lol 

I just like the way they play.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

You do realize he's not an Independant Character, right? So he can't give Mandrakes his Pain Token...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

eyescrossed said:


> You do realize he's not an Independant Character, right? So he can't give Mandrakes his Pain Token...


Page 25 of the Dark Eldar codex, under "Sharing the Pain", there is no distinction between Independent and Special characters on pooling pain tokens. As long as the special/ independent character is able to join the unit, the Pain is Shared.


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Page 25 of the Dark Eldar codex, under "Sharing the Pain", there is no distinction between Independent and Special characters on pooling pain tokens. As long as the special/ independent character is able to join the unit, the Pain is Shared.


The point he was making is that he can't join units in the first place as he is neither an upgrade or special character, just a unit by himself.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hah, I never actually noticed he didn't have the Independent Character rule. And here I was thinking he couldn't get worse!


----------



## Crimsyn Seraph (May 24, 2011)

I plan on ignoring that rule. I'm pretty sure the people I play with will be fine with it.

I'm pretty sure it was an oversight anyways.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Crimsyn Seraph said:


> I plan on ignoring that rule. I'm pretty sure the people I play with will be fine with it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was an oversight anyways.


No, now that I look deeper it's pretty clear it's intentional. He's supposed to be some kind of poor man's Lictor (although he costs 3 times as much) - he *has* to stay in reserve and doesn't deep strike, nor can he enter through a webway portal, so he can't ever enter play at the same time as a squad of Mandrakes, so why would he have an option of joining them?

He's ment to be a loner, adding insult to injury for this hopeless trash unit


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm just going to do something as rare as quote a tactics article from the great Warsewer:



> The Decapitator
> 
> Speaking of overpriced… sometimes you wonder what games designers are thinking. Decrappytator is supposed to be a character assassin and yet he has gigantic sumbling blocks in doing his job for his insane point cost. I thought after Sgt. Telion and the Guard codex, we were over this kind of thing but I was wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

He would be pretty cool if he could join a unit of mandrakes and allow them to use his deployment rule, imagine if you could have an entire unit of mandrakes with a pain token pop up almost anywhere on the board.


----------



## Crimsyn Seraph (May 24, 2011)

You'd think they would have play tested him and found a way to make him worth it... Why make him a mandrake and an HQ if he isn't supposed to be the HQ choice for mandrakes?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Crimsyn Seraph said:


> You'd think they would have play tested him and found a way to make him worth it... Why make him a mandrake and an HQ if he isn't supposed to be the HQ choice for mandrakes?


You mean like a Purifier that can't join squads of Purifiers or Death Company Captain that can't join Death Company?

It's intentional, GW has a tenancy to make complete failure characters in most Codecies. As for why he doesn't have a model... well, who cares? He sucks anyway.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

He still deserves a model. His fluff is supr awesome, hell if his skull room works he could rule Commoragh! :crazy: 

Also, keep in mind that fluff players like me field awesome fluff characters like him regardless of how horrendous they are in game. 

I field Baharroth in my eldar!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I was unaware that Baharroth had any good fluff going for him.

I think the only use for the Decapitator is for scaring heavy weapon teams or such. While it'd be awesome to ID a big Nid, the odds of taking a S6 wound is a tad high...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the one sad thing is, the decapitator was in the old dex too, and he sucked there, and they brought him back, in all his suckyness.

seriously, its a terrible, TERRIBLE thing GW did, as its a worthless unit... though i do have to admit his fluff is cool and I may end up making a diorama of him, just because. but I will never, EVER, EVER field his horrible scrub of a unit ass.

edit: actually, they made him WORSE in the new dex... in the old one he actually had IC abilities.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Baharroth fluff not so much, other than being Maugan Ra`s brother. I don`t have Maugan yet, but now I`m gonna wait and see if finecast happens. 

Well, the Decapitator can still fill one useful role. He`s the perfect villain for an ambitious fanfic maybe?


----------

